# Rockwell 34-345 Table Saw -- Fix or Part out?



## ProfPenguin (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Lumberjocks,

I've been lurking here for a long time and love the community but I've finally got a question that I can't search my way to the answer…

I just drove about an hour away to pick up what I was told was a Rockwell 10" 34 series contractor saw. He didn't have any pictures and apparently couldn't find the entire model number. He wanted $50 for it but it needed a belt. I didn't think it was a big deal as V belts are plentiful and a contractor saw for $50 is a great deal.

Turned out when I got there that it was a Rockwell 34-345 saw which uses a tiny 11 3/8" circumference timing belt complete with 59 teeth. It looks to be a decent table, lots of cast iron, including both extension wings and a nice new blade.

So rather than waste my drive time I bought it for $30. Now it turns out that I can't find the belt for < $38. So that's about where I stand. I currently have another (not very good (Delta TS200LS)) table saw so I'm in no huge rush to get one.

TL;DR

Is it worth the $38 dollars and time to get it running decently (~$70 total) -OR- should I turn it into parts and cut my losses?

Thanks guys!


----------



## ProfPenguin (Apr 1, 2013)

Just in case anyone else with the same saw is looking for a belt, it is part number 34-669. The belt is a 1" wide, 11 3/8" circumference, 59t timing belt. Here are the links for the belts I've found so far:

http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-34-669-Drive-Belt/dp/B009YESB2C

http://www.mikestools.com/34-669-delta-replacement-belt.aspx

http://www.toolpartsdirect.com/cgi-bin/parttools.cgi/34-669

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/drive-belt-p-174126.html

http://www.acetoolrepair.com/bd-34-669.html

The best deal is from amazon (free shipping) but it is out of stock.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Can you change the pulleys and use a link belt?

Food for thought anyways.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

ProfP, I had that saw for years. It is loud - *LOUD*, hard to make accurate, the fence is awful and you can't buy replacement parts when the arbor and all the plastic inside it break. The yellow is nice though.

Waho, This is a Motorized saw with a cogged belt, like a small timing belt for a car. It's not a contractor saw. -Jack


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good to know, thanks Jack.


----------



## ProfPenguin (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey Waho and Jack! I would love to upgrade the belt to a link belt but like Jack said, it's a timing belt complete with teeth.

Jack, your input on another thread is really what made me realize that this saw may not be worth the time spent on it. Thanks for your thoughts!

Anyone else ever work with one of these saws? Worth it?


----------



## ProfPenguin (Apr 1, 2013)

Well, I spent some time with the saw tonight and it turns out that the arbor is bent on it too so that is about it for me… If anyone wants any of the parts, shoot me a PM; I'm selling them cheap. 

Thanks again for your help guys! Back on the hunt!


----------



## ACB (May 1, 2013)

ProfP, If available, I'd be interested in buying the the Elevating Handwheel that elevates the blade. Part number is 1085956. It's a plastic part and mine broke several years ago. It's a pain to raise and lower the blade. Thanks


----------



## ProfPenguin (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi ACB, I would be happy to send that part out to you. I have the entire handwheel assembly already stripped and ready.

If anyone else needs anything, please feel free to ask!


----------



## deanius (Feb 3, 2013)

I'll take the tilt clamp if you still have it laying around.


----------



## Manns50 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi I'm needing a part or parts from the 34-345 delta if you still have it?


----------



## noahbtc2 (Feb 3, 2014)

Im interested in the motor.
Mine died today on my house remodeling. 
All I need are the main parts.


----------



## ProfPenguin (Apr 1, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## Manns50 (Jan 14, 2014)

Sent this person payment for a part over a month ago with him stating he received payment and he would send it etc. Then later sending a response to my inquiry of the part after not receiving it…. Apologizing and that he felt like a jerk for not sending he would get in the mail asap that he had finally removed the part. Thats been 2-3 weeks.

So it appears this person cannot be trusted and is a scammer. Just a warning to anyone else attempting to deal with this member.


----------



## ProfPenguin (Apr 1, 2013)

I see you didn't get my email again… I've tried to send messages to the email address you gave me three times now and have yet to hear anything from you.

I have already sent the part and I will PM you the tracking number momentarily. If you could please reply to this post once you've confirmed that I am indeed not a scammer and have sent the part as requested. I would appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## Manns50 (Jan 14, 2014)

No I have not gotten any emails from you,have checked my spam folder etc not sure what the problem is never have an issue with that email. I did get your PM after I posted this comment that alerted me via the same email address. I did see the tracking number in the PM as well thank you for sending it. Private messages is how we were responding and I got no reply after the last 3 messages I sent and not receiving anything. It's been over a month total you can understand my concern from the lack of communication….knowing you had saw at least one of my PM's.

Regardless I'm glad this was a misunderstanding from lack of communication/disappearing emails etc and will wait to receive the item patiently like I have been doing. I will let you know when I receive the part. I hope you have a great weekend as well.


----------



## b4ROBBY (Apr 1, 2014)

I found this site while looking for a replacement belt. I have given up on the belt and have replaced it with another saw. Anyone who might need parts let me know, a complete saw less the belt or any part or parts.
Bob


----------



## whitey1010 (Jun 22, 2014)

Well I have the 34-345 Rockwell saw and I love it. I bought it off my boss for 75.00 and there is nothing wrong with it. My main problem is the bely. I'm from Arlington, Texas. and need to find a local store. Can anyone help.


----------



## Rfieldbuilds (Jun 24, 2014)

Ok, so I was hauling some items for a guy and come across an old 34-345 last year. The guy was going to take the door jamb out to get this saw out of the basement. I simply took the saw off the base and saved him a bunch of work. I got the saw for a song and figured for the price I would take on the project. So, this AM, I finally needed a table saw for my kids playhouse project and pulled the tarp back. I found the elevator for the blade doesn't work or is seized. The 34-669 drive belt is cracked and looks like it is gonna go at any time. Replacement belt $70! This saw is heading for the parts bin.

Who wants parts from it?

Plastic handles are there. Motor works. Outboard extensions present on both sides. Basically a whole saw, save the headache of the project. Let me know what you want, and if there are a few replies, I will disassemble and send em out to folks who may benefit from them. 
Reply through my personal email is best @[email protected] I will ship from Northern California area.


----------



## goldenrog (Mar 3, 2015)

Still have parts? I need need a complete blade guard


----------



## gordonsanderson (May 16, 2016)

I own an old Rockwell Model # 34-345 saw from the late 70s/early 80's. *This model apparently took two belts,* depending on the serial number. This is shown on the web link http://www.mikestools.com/delta-table-saw-drive-belts_1843.aspx

The belt for mine appears to be 49-081 (10.098", 54 teeth). It is supposed to fit on a 36-tooth pulley, but I haven't counted the teeth on the pulley. But the (incorrect) 10" belt was just a little tight (see below).

The other belt is listed for the same model as 34-669 (11", 59 teeth, pitch 0.187"). It is supposed to fit on a 44-tooth pulley.

So, you may wish to count the teeth on your pulley to be sure which belt is required. At least measure around the shaft and the pulley. Since the belts are 1" in difference, you shouldn't have a problem deciding which belt to go with.

I tried the 100XL belt (which is a 10", 50-tooth, pitch 0.200"), that I found on E-bay, but that belt was tight and did not work. Extremely tight and ruined the belt getting it on the pulleys. (I ended up splitting the belt in half, making two belts 1/2" wide, and used one half - it worked for about 45 seconds until the teeth were eaten up.)

And yeah, my saw is LOUD also. Painful to listen to. If I had to use it more than once every 12 months, I'd trash it and buy another one. The fence was always poor.

Good Luck!

Gordon


----------



## Jody72 (Mar 5, 2018)

wow I got this saw last year and has work well for me. I did have to change a bearing in the motor and tare it apart to clean and grease. I did think it was a big up grade from my other one tell I read this. LOL this one has a better fence and is quitter then my other one.


----------



## Mark2369 (Mar 17, 2019)

Wow. This is an Old thread, but,... what th' heck…
I've uncovered an old 34-345, and I need both the Rip Fence and the Miter G(u)age.
Might you still have any of those parts, ProfPenguin or B4Robby or RFieldBuilds? 
For shipping to Arizona.
Thanks.
Mark2369


----------



## Rfieldbuilds (Jun 24, 2014)

I have the fence. No mitre gauge. $25 plus actual ship.


----------



## SlowTOJoe (May 12, 2020)

I frequently find discussions (From years ago) as responses to items I'm searching, but first post here. I saw a free listing for a 34-345 on Craiglist, and was curious if it was worth the hour drive to make a second saw in the shop.

I know this is an old thread - but anybody looking for parts might try the Ventura, CA Craigslist and snag up the free saw.

After the responses here I'm gonna pass on it. I've seen some shops on YouTube where guys use a second saw as their outfeed table and only seeing a free saw listing did I entertain the idea that maybe I could make my 2 car garage a 2 table saw shop.


----------



## Ramrod52 (Apr 26, 2021)

So I have an older Rockwell 34-345 table saw that I've been using for many years and its performed rather well. On my most recent project the belt gave way. The old belt (34-669) is partially torn but was able to pry off the pullies. Just purchased a new belt 1" wide and 11 3/8" in circumference with 59 teeth. Getting the new belt on the pullies could be an issue. 
Any advice on how to install without totally damaging the new belt would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BryBoy (Jul 2, 2021)

I have a Rockwell 34-345 I'm parting out. Let me know if you want a part…


----------

